# love rams ,hmmm hard water



## quaders (31 Dec 2013)

Im so tempted to buy some rams ( not golden or electric blue) but I live in a hard water area so is this a no go situation or are any of you guys having success with them in hard water


----------



## Danny Walton (31 Dec 2013)

Hi mate,
Im the same LOVE rams and bred them but find them VERY hard to keep due to my water 
Both German blue rams and Electric blue rams do NOT do well, Im lucky to get them live past 2 weeks 
How ever Bolivian rams ive found to be more hardy and lived fine in my tanks very well, Try these??
Otherwise try and locate a breeder who has managed to breed and raise them in harder water, you might have better luck then


----------



## quaders (31 Dec 2013)

Hi Danny,
Thanks mate.  I have kept Bolivian rams in the past but their just not the same. Rams are like Discus I guess, frustrating!
My LFS say that theirs are kept in normal tap water , maybe I should give them ago ,at the moment I have rummy nose tets and cardinals which have been in the tank for some time now and they seem fine.


----------



## Danny Walton (31 Dec 2013)

Hi mate,
Yeah just give them a whirl, maybe just buy 1 or 2 at first and then improve your collection if you have better luck keeping them.
Ive personally tried alot of different methods to improve my keeping of them but nothing has worked yet


----------



## quaders (31 Dec 2013)

yeah mate , I think your right ,I will let you know how it goes


----------



## Danny Walton (31 Dec 2013)

Yeah please do!
I hope you have better success than me mate......Good luck!


----------



## Bellaaquatics (28 Jan 2014)

I am breeders here in Indonesia..

I am currently breeding german blue rams on hard water, TDS 660..

Maybe I'll post some pics on this few days..

As long the water is free from polluted agent, I think it will be fine..

Remember, the most important things is aclimatisation


----------



## quaders (29 Jan 2014)

Thanks for the info would love to see some pics, interesting that your managing to breed them in hard water,maybe theres hope for me yet!


----------



## Ravenswing (30 Jan 2014)

We have had Bolivians for nearly four years, same wild cought, some captive bred and both have had wigglers (till tetras find them...). Tap water EC 450-530uS (tank has been 850uS sometimes, nowadays with RO 300-350uS), GH 3-5, KH 2-4, so I personally cant call them sensitive. Originally we had 9, but have lost two because of _Camallanus_ infection, luckily the rest made it fine. One didint grow well and was culled later. Thou, we have never tried to grow fry in separated tank so no idea how succesful or not that would be in our nasty water.


----------



## Bellaaquatics (1 Feb 2014)

Thats my ramirezi @660 micro siemens TDS..

If you know some importers thats looking for it, I currently exporting this fish


----------



## Daneland (10 Feb 2016)

Resuscitating an old topic. My tank's TDS is 450 and pH is 7.6-7.8 
Can I keep rams ???


----------

